# Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen



## yfish (25. März 2017)

Was fischt ihr so ?


----------



## feederbrassen (25. März 2017)

*AW: Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen*

Ich wiederhole mich zwar  aber immernoch Milo Fortress feeder.
Da es sie nun in zwei Varianten gibt ,ich fische die Rote Version und bleib auch dabei.
Knotenfestigkeit,Abrieb usw.sind Top.
Der Preis ist auch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## carp-freak (26. März 2017)

*AW: Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen*

Hallo Zusammen,

die Fortress Feeder kann ich auch empfehlen, benutze sie aufgrund der Dehnung besonders gerne zum Methodfeedern.
Es gab auch mal eine Fortress Spezial Sinking, welche aber wohl vom Markt genommen wurde|kopfkrat
Schade eigentlich, fand ich noch besser...

Gruß Jonathan


----------



## el.Lucio (26. März 2017)

*AW: Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen*

Welche Stärke fischt ihr da so?


|wavey:


----------



## carp-freak (26. März 2017)

*AW: Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

beziehe mich auf die Fortress:

0.26 durchgehend zum Methodfeedern bzw. als Schlag vor Geflecht für den Main.
0.24 durchgehend auf kürzere Distanz bzw. als Schlag vor Geflecht für den See.

Gerade die Beschreibung eines Anbieters gelesen, in welcher sie mit wenig Dehnung angegeben wird.
Hatte das eigentlich nicht ganz so empfunden, aber gut...|kopfkrat

Gruß Jonathan


----------



## Fr33 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen*

Ich verwende gerne die Stroft ABR ....

Ja ist doch etwas steifer - hat aber dadurch auch weniger Dehnung. Heisst, ich kann bis zu bestimmten Distanzen mir Geflecht sparen. Dazu ist sie echt Abriebsfest....


----------



## feederbrassen (26. März 2017)

*AW: Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen*

Im Stillwasser und Körben mit 30 gr+ Futter eine 0,20mm
Für alles bis ca.120 gr eine 25er.
Und der Rest der drüber geht auch die  25 er mit 30 er Schlagschnur.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. März 2017)

*AW: Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen*

Wenn ich die Aussagen meiner Kunden weitergeben darf (ich selber feeder nicht), ist die Broxxline High end in schwarz sehr beliebt


----------



## Fr33 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Aussagen meiner Kunden weitergeben darf (ich selber feeder nicht), ist die Broxxline High end in schwarz sehr beliebt



Wobei ich da teils die Vermutung habe, dass es sich bei der Broxxline, MS Sinking Line, Browning Black Magic uvm. immer um die selbe Schnur in neuer Aufmachung handelt...


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. März 2017)

*AW: Beste Feederschnur Mono ? Erfahrungen*

Im Stillwasser fische ich nach Michael Schlögl (ist schon ein paar Jahre her dass ich die Feeder session gemacht habe) eine 0,10er rosa Fireline mit Mono Schlagschnur; im Fließgewässer fische ich eine durchegehende 30er Mono. Und das macht Freude, so eine robuste Mono. Bei der 0,30er im Fließgewässer ist es auch  nicht  entscheidend welche Marke du nimmst


Freundlichen Gruß


----------

